
Birds and Frogs (2009) [pdf] - mr_golyadkin
http://www.ams.org/notices/200902/rtx090200212p.pdf
======
jamesrcole
If you're wondering what this is about, and whether the link is worth
clicking, it's by Freeman Dyson and here's how it starts off:

> _Some mathematicians are birds, others are frogs. Birds fly high in the air
> and survey broad vistas of mathematics out to the far horizon. They delight
> in concepts that unify our thinking and bring together diverse problems from
> different parts of the landscape. Frogs live in the mud below and see only
> the flowers that grow nearby. They delight in the details of particular
> objects, and they solve problems one at a time. I happen to be a frog, but
> many of my best friends are birds. The main theme of my talk tonight is
> this. Mathematics needs both birds and frogs._

------
photoJ
A classic!

